# HELP- a small questionnaire for a catering student



## gabrill (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I would like to ask your help for my final thesis, based on the investigation of culinary blogs and their influence. I'm a student of Budapest Business School, and I have to write my thesis, but without my research it is impossible. If you have 5 minutes, please fill it in, it would help a lot. Thank you!!!!!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&formkey=dGxhbWJrcF9wOWI4eDlvYVF6dWxYcUE6MQ


----------

